# Unbleached Eco-Friendly OVERNIGHT disposable?



## brainysinglemom (Jul 8, 2009)

Does such a thing exist? I'm a single mom in an apartment building with no washer and dryer and a three-month-old who is leaking every night. Since I received shower gifts of each of the major Whole Foods brands of disposables (which was weird as cloth diapers were on my registry!), I've had a chance to try those at night and none of them are any better than the cloth for leaks. Has anyone discovered a non-grody disposable that is designed for overnight (that you can buy in the U.S. lol). Thanks!!


----------



## Cameron's Mommy (Nov 9, 2009)

Nature baby Care is a swedish diaper co that makes a biodegradable diaper from corn i believe? and its chlorine free... i found them at a babies r us actually and used them during the first couploe weeks or so.. then switched to cloth... not sure if u tried these yet


----------



## brainysinglemom (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you know if they make an overnight? I find most eco-friendly/healthier disposables are not overnights?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cameron's Mommy* 
Nature baby Care is a swedish diaper co that makes a biodegradable diaper from corn i believe? and its chlorine free... i found them at a babies r us actually and used them during the first couploe weeks or so.. then switched to cloth... not sure if u tried these yet


----------



## indiefolklore (Sep 5, 2009)

I second Nature Babycare! They are our go-to 'sposies when traveling and are awesome at night. They aren't specially overnighters but my 21 month old still nurses frequently throughout the night and they hold up well.


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

I've used nature babycare diapers for my super-soaker overnight and like them! (as much as I can like a paper diaper ) I like they they are not made of oil-based plastic, are unbleached, and can actually hold my dd's pee overnight (unlike the 7th gen ones).


----------



## Cameron's Mommy (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah i'm not sure about them being an overnight diaper but these other ladies seem to do pretty well with them. And for the time that I used them they were fine.. infact I may go back to them at night lol,...though I really don't want to go back to using a disposable but they are better than pampers!


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I just got some Seventh Generation at the store and they're working great overnight. I have a 3 month old who is a heavy wetter and we've had no leaks.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

LOVE Earth's Best.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

before I found a cloth diaper that worked for us we used 7th generation disposables overnight for DD. didn't ever have a leak.

I know it may sound silly but you could put a lanolized wool cover over the disposable at night. It will help keep your bed dry.


----------



## McMandy (May 18, 2007)

I love 7th generation disposables- they're easy to find (most grocery stores sell them), and they dont have that "scent" the way some of these popular disposables do (like Luvs.. I can't stand the smell of Luvs!).


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I have heavy wetters, and have been happy with nature baby care diapers. I do often put a diaper cover over it, though. It can either be hand-washed, or thrown in with your laundry.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McMandy* 
I love 7th generation disposables- they're easy to find (most grocery stores sell them), and they dont have that "scent" the way some of these popular disposables do (like Luvs.. I can't stand the smell of Luvs!).









:


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

On the more gentle brands, 7th Generation is the most absorbant, in my experience, but wouldn't work for my toddler at night. No of the gentle brands do an overnight diapers. I had to use Huggies Overnight.

We use cloth during the day with this one but I still use them at night because I haven't figured out a nighttime cloth solution.


----------



## SuburbanTreeHugger (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't vouch for the disposables (that is one vs another) at night because we rarely use them. What I want to share is a great way to purchase the Nature Babycare brand and possibly other eco brands.

Amazon's subscribe and save program. They offer 15% off and free shipping. You will likely order 4 packs at a time. You can subscribe for 1 shipment/month, place your first order, then cancel your subscription. You would have to buy 4 pack of the same size so you would want to try them first from a local source.

If you have opened packages of diapers that are not working for you, you can list them on your local craigs list. I've done this a couple times. People will buy a partial package of diapers









I am new here but it looks like this Amazon link will help support this board:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ad.php?t=51148


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

We CD, but we do use one sposie at night. I have used 7th Gen, Earths Best, Natural Choice, and Huggies Pure & Natural.

I like 7th Gens! No issues with them, except they are somewhat narrow. But then again, most sposies feel narrow on my babe, compared to CDs. They are great dipes.

The outer part of Earth's Best seem to feel damp after a short while. I don't know why this is?? For this reason, these are not my go-to dipe for night. They are fine otherwise, and softer than 7th Gen/Natural Choice.

The same outer dampness happens with Huggies P&N, and I don't know how they are bleached (they are white, just like Earth's Best & Natural Choice), and I can't find this info online. They are SO SOFT, though, and have the best tabs. They are so nice to put on after using more papery, tougher dipes. And the small Winnie the Pooh character helps me line up the tabs evenly.

The Natural Choice dipes hold a LOT of pee. Yesterday I changed DD into one because we were going out and my CDs weren't dry yet. I put her in a NC dipe at 4pm. She skipped her nap and instead fell asleep in her clothes at 7pm. She didn't wake up (besides to nurse) until 7 am this morning, and I wasn't about to upset her by changing her. NO LEAKS. A super full dipe, but not one leak from 4pm-7am!! (She's in size 4 now, at almost 9 months. I've used size 1-4 of NC on her and they have all been great.) NC are probably the most papery, and stiffest, though. They are white and blue with a little river/nature scene on them.

I ordered through Amazon's subscribe and save program, too, once I found a dipe I liked. S&S dipe orders are BIG, so make sure you want that brand!







I placed my first order with Diapers.com to get one of each kind in a ~30 count package, to test out what I liked. (If anyone needs a code, use CRIS5464 (my referral code) and get $10 off. Once you sign up, you get your own code and can get referral credits from your friends, too.)

HTH!


----------

